# Construction worker deaths



## derekleffew (Mar 30, 2008)

A while back [user]gafftaper[/user] asked me "What is going on down there [Las Vegas], Derek?" I had no answer, and still don't, but this article in today's paper may help somewhat to explain.

It's wise to remember that stagehand work is not all that different from the construction industry. Be safe out there!

On a different note, it was reported this week that no fines or citations would be issued related to the Monte Carlo Hotel/Casino fire on 01/24/08. That doesn't mean there wont be lawsuits, of course.


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow that is really messed up Derek... and it sounds like after the resolution, to these problem my question of "What's going on down there?" is even more legitimate. No fines, serious safety violations withdrawn? Crazy man. Be safe everyone!


----------



## Spikesgirl (Mar 31, 2008)

And then the students wondered why I made them tie off, even with the safety grates on in the fly loft. And wh I refused to let anyone work alone. At another university in town, a student was working in a Genie Lift - you know where I'm headed. Fully extended with no rigging legs out and the thing tipped. He was lucky he wasn't killed - shop foreperson lost his job because of it.

While you do have a responsibility to look out for yourself, look out for others too.

Thanks for this eye-opener, Big D.

Charlie


----------



## Charc (Mar 31, 2008)

Uh, "Big D"? Do we have to separate you two? 

Psht, work-alone? Clip in? Outriggers? Don't be preposterous.

Let's see, at the colleges I visited I did not note any fall arrest

However, one professor talked at great length about Bill's book, and he wants fall arrest for one space desperately enough to kick and scream about it.

One college has union members handling stuff in a couple of locations on campus.

I heard the TD at one school reprimand a student in regards to outriggers. (Clarification: The TD did not support using them in the situation.)


----------



## Spikesgirl (Apr 1, 2008)

charcoaldabs said:


> Uh, "Big D"? Do we have to separate you two?
> Psht, work-alone? Clip in? Outriggers? Don't be preposterous.
> Let's see, at the colleges I visited I did not note any fall arrest
> However, one professor talked at great length about Bill's book, and he wants fall arrest for one space desperately enough to kick and scream about it.
> ...



Heh, heh, heh...

Did NOT support using them? Ours nearly wet himself if you didn't even if you were simply climbing into the basket to retrieve something from the pocket! 

Charlie


----------



## avkid (Apr 1, 2008)

charcoaldabs said:


> Clip in? Outriggers? Don't be preposterous.


You better not be clipping in a fall arrest harness when in a scissor lift.
-
If you fall the lift will go down with you.
-
Work positioning, yes.
Fall arrest, no.


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 1, 2008)

The good thing is most new lifts require the outriggers to be touching the floor or they won't work. That isn't to say some crafty young tech determined to flaunt safety couldn't figure out how to disable this safety feature but for most it's a lot easier to just go with it. 

Again the reason I'm going with a rolling contractor's scaffold. It's big enough and safe for two people to stand on, work, and be rolled about.


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 29, 2008)

Another death reported at the job-site. Story from the _Las Vegas Sun_ here.


----------



## Grog12 (Apr 29, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> The good thing is most new lifts require the outriggers to be touching the floor or they won't work. That isn't to say some crafty young tech determined to flaunt safety couldn't figure out how to disable this safety feature but for most it's a lot easier to just go with it.
> Again the reason I'm going with a rolling contractor's scaffold. It's big enough and safe for two people to stand on, work, and be rolled about.



Crafty young tech nothing...our ****ing TD is the one who disabled it on ours!
The first week I worked here I had to search the entire building to find the **** outriggers.


I can't even begin to tell you how angry it makes me when I see people teaching young people the "cheats" to saftey in our industry. Its stupid and idiotic.


----------



## Marius (Apr 29, 2008)

_MGM Mirage maintains the project’s general contractor, Perini Building Co., has kept the work site as safe as possible given the volume of construction._

Nice corporate BS, ain't it.


----------



## bobgaggle (Apr 30, 2008)

I think the important thing to remember is that you almost never hear of women getting killed in falls like this. Maybe this is because a majority of construction workers, and techies, are males. But i think its also because women are smarter. They see a railing and think that they should keep it between them and a 30 foot fall. Men (or young boys who think they're men) see a railing and think that if they stand on it, they'll just be able to reach that light bulb and change it out. women would get a ladder. But I'm sure if i created a little poll on this forum, every member would admit to (or lie about) cutting safety corners to make life easier at least once in their career.


----------



## Les (Apr 30, 2008)

At my local community theatre we had someone jam 2x6's in our genie so they could bypass the outrigger sensors and be able to work faster. I agree that they're a PITA but the thing is shaky enough WITH outriggers!!! This was before my time there, and luckily no one was hurt but the sensors on the lift have never been the same.


----------



## TimMiller (May 13, 2008)

I was out at a school, and they wanted me to go 25' up in their genie to hang a ML, without outriggers, due to there wasnt enough room on the front row for outriggers. I told them they were crazy, so i rigged up a fall restraint system up to the catwalk and up i went. Luckally i did not have to use it. I'm really happy at our school we have a weighted base genie lift. Its really great, you do not have to mess with out riggers, but it is extremely safe to use, but a PITA to push around.


----------



## Marius (May 13, 2008)

bobgaggle said:


> I think the important thing to remember is that you almost never hear of women getting killed in falls like this. Maybe this is because a majority of construction workers, and techies, are males. But i think its also because women are smarter. They see a railing and think that they should keep it between them and a 30 foot fall. Men (or young boys who think they're men) see a railing and think that if they stand on it, they'll just be able to reach that light bulb and change it out. women would get a ladder. But I'm sure if i created a little poll on this forum, every member would admit to (or lie about) cutting safety corners to make life easier at least once in their career.



Right or wrong some of us were just taught that way. I started long before the Genie corporation made the outriggers integral to the operation of the machine, and we never used the things. As a young, impressionable college techie that seemed perfectly ok to me. We'd go up to focus lights, and have someone wheel us along the batten. It wasn't until years later that I found out how dangerous that was.


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 3, 2008)

This just in: After another death this past Sunday, CityCenter workers are now on strike (not "load-out"). Link.


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 16, 2008)

Two more workers were injured today, after falling 22 feet. Story here. Hard to imagine that a forklift driving by could "snag an extension chord" [sic] and topple a scissor lift. That's some strain relief.

Be careful out there folks. 
*Safety First*, and Always!​


----------

